# Guillaume Groen Van Prinsterer



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 19, 2005)

Today is the anniversary of the death of Guillaume Groen Van Prinsterer, a leading Dutch Christian statesman, political theorist and historian (August 21, 1801 -- May 19, 1876). He is famous for his anti-revolutionary work _Lectures on Unbelief and Revolution_ as well as other political and historical treatises. 

More on his life and works here.


----------



## crhoades (May 19, 2005)

He greatly impacted Abraham Kuyper and pretty much passed the torch to him. Here is an online version of the translated text of Unbelief and Revolution. http://web.archive.org/web/20040203115602/http:/capo.org/gvp.html

I can't endorse this book highly enough!


----------



## RamistThomist (May 19, 2005)

to above comments.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## yeutter (Jun 13, 2005)

Groen's critique of the French Revolution is solidly in the tradition of Burke. Groen is one of the greats that is often overlooked.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2005)

August 21 (1801) is his birthday.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 21, 2005)

Mighty Warrior for God; need more of him today.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 24, 2005)

Why is Unbelief and Revolution such a great work ? I just bought it, like to hear your vieuws . Are there more books from Groen van Prinsterer that you read ?


----------



## crhoades (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Why is Unbelief and Revolution such a great work ? I just bought it, like to hear your vieuws . Are there more books from Groen van Prinsterer that you read ?



Regretfully that is all except for this...That is the only work in English save a collection of shorter writings and U&R. I have his bibliography and 1 copy of his correspondance given to me by Harry Van Dyke of Redeemer College in Canada (he is the person that did the translation work in the English edition of U&R)

As far as why do I like the above book? Too much to get into right now...I might post some quotes later when time frees up. 

BTW, I regret that I didn't get to come to the Netherlands last week like I had planned. It fell through. I heard that it was a great conference though. 

Oh yeah, if you can find a copy of the correspondance between Kuyper and Van Prinsterer cheap, let me know.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...



Dear Chris,

I send some time ago a mail to your personal mailadress concerning your planning of coming to the Netherlands, but you never responded ?

Yesterday i orderd the correspondance between Kuyper and Van Prinsterer. But they are not cheap, i payed like 35 eur.

It's amazing to see how much correspondance Groen van prinsterer hath. There is a hugh 6 volume set with only correspondance of Groen van prinsterer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 19, 2006)

Guillaume Groen Van Prinsterer died 130 years ago today on May 19, 1876.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## crhoades (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/reformational/groenvanprinsterer.htm

David W. Hall Guillame Groen van Prinsterer: political paradigm form the West


----------

